# getting his ears cropped



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm actually taking my pup Bane to get his ears checked out today for a crop. It took a lot or searching for me to find a place that even still does crops. I just thought that I would start a post and then add to it as it goes. I debated for a long time about it but in the end, I really prefer the look of cropped ears. I like the show or long crops and I'm assured that this vet does it all. Well... wish me luck.


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

well, here's an update. The place that I went to told me the wrong date. They scheduled me for yesterday. They apologized but now the consultation was to be put back a week and they couldn't tell me when the actual cropping would take place. He's getting too old for me to wait so I found another place that's not an hour away. I have an appointment for a consultation and crop on this thursday. I just want it all to go well.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I would love to get my blues ears cropped but the wife is against it :/


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

blackb3lt said:


> He's getting too old for me to wait .


How old is he? He doesn't look over 12 weeks old. Typically Vets will go up to 16 weeks with no concern. Older than that you typically have to find another vet that is more open to cropping older.


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

He's 16 weeks yesterday. That's an older photo.



Aidan said:


> I would love to get my blues ears cropped but the wife is against it :/


My wife isn't too happy about it either but I didn't tell her what to do with her toy poodle/bischon mix, lol.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

personally and this is completely my opinion...I don't think you should get his ears cropped. They look like they are going to "flop" good. I mean don't get my wrong i love the crop...but for some reason on "blues" i think they look GREAT natural jmo


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

If you want you can always glue or tape them if you don't like they way they flop.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19079-how-glue-tape-natural-ears.html


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It's all personal preference, but please find a reputable vet to preform the procedure. In my home it's an unwritten rule that all bulldogs are to be cropped. I just prefer a cropped dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

what a cute puppy!!! Good luck on the crop and make sure you post pictures


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys. They vet I'm going to I've known personally for many years. He'll try to do right by me and has done lots of crops. Still though, you always take the chance of something bad happening. The appointment got moved up to tomorrow.

Does anybody know if I'll be able to get a crop like this on him? Will it stand?










Or at least maybe like this? See I like to keep a lot of bell and then have it taper up at the end, so it doesn't just look like a satellite dish










Otherwise my last option is this, but I'd like to lose some bell at the top so it's not just all rounded.










So will the top one stand? he's 16 1/2 weeks. Standing is obviously the most important. I want to preserve a lot of ear though if I can like the top picture. I need your help guys.


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

I guess I'll just have to ask the vet. I want the longer crop but I'm not sure if it'll stand. I have no prior experience with any of this. Any help or information would be great.


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

Well I would have liked a little more advice but I'm on my way now.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They will stand but you have to tape them. Many newbies make the mistake of getting a longer crop and then not taping them long enough to help them stand. The first few pictures you posted are of long show crops, my dog the third one is a med crop. I had to tape her ears for almost 3 months to et them to stand. The shorter the crop the more likely they are to stand quickly, the longer they are you might have to tape longer. Because your dog has long thick ears and they did not prick the same you will most likely be taping for a while. You really cannot start taping till the stitches come out so you have a about a week to let them heal a bit. do a search on ear crops in the health section and you will find a ton of posts on taping ears up.

Good luck make sure you post pictures when you get him home.


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll be posting more pics soon. The vet didn't do exactly what I wanted but it's not bad. the past month his left ear has been flopping to the middle and it caused a little kink in his ear. The right ear is standing pretty well but the left is pointed across his head. The kink has caused the left ear to not be as tall as the right though also. The stitches come out on Wed and hopefully the tape will fix it up so it's symmetrical. Thanks for all of the comments and help.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Every dog is different, my boy Chino has a show crop and never once had his ears taped. But be prepared to... 

Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I would love to see how it turned out!


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

Here are some pics. Stitches come out on Wed.



















bandage only lasted a day and he was bleeding pretty bad after it came off. My wife brought him to a 24/7 clinic to get him checked out and they had no idea what they were doing. The first wrap that put on didn't stay on through the car ride home and the second made him so he could barely breathe, so it got taken off before bed. (I was at work).





































p.s. he was doing this with his left ear for so long it got a kink in it, that's why the left hangs weird. hopefully the tape will fix that.


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

Well we went in today and the lower left needed 2 more stiches, the rest all came out. Now we wait like 10 more days and THEN tape.


----------

